# Show off your fashion stuff!



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

Didnt see any topic like the board section with "show off your board"

Im soo bored.. still no snow in montréal, i need to kill the time. 


Heres a few pics of my stuff for this year. (Oakley Crowbard Iridium Emerald and Giro revolver helmet)


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

With so many people responding, I would like to say I like it.


----------

